# Need someone to help me with a web page



## BeesNBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in deep fertilizer here folks! I'm fairly computer literate....so I figured how hard could it be to build a web site. Famous last words huh? About all I've managed to build is a king size headache. I promised to make a web site for some friends of mine for their motel. Open mouth...insert foot. I did manage to buy the web page address through whois.com but that is as far as I've gotten.

In a nut shell what I need is someone to work with me to build a web page and teach me how to manage it. I will be delighted to compensate you for this! I don't need anything real complex.....just some nice pictures of the motel and and the general area, map/directions, an ability for folks to make reservations, post the restaurants menu, etc.

HELP!

Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

BeesNBunnies said:


> In a nut shell what I need is someone to work with me to build a web page and teach me how to manage it.


Okay, calm down. First you need to recognize that there's an easy way and a hard way to do this. The hard way is to design a web page from scratch. The easy way is to find an template.

A template is a web page that's already designed for you. Templates are designed with easy customization in mind. Many templates are free, and a lot more are very reasonable. Search at Google for free templates, you'll find lots.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=free+templates[/ame]

Here is a place that has some really nice templates for $2.95. I designed a web site for someone using one of those templates (look under the Western category for the Lonesome Cowboy template).

http://www.countrymanordesigns.com/templates.htm 

When you get your template, unzip it into a directory on your hard drive. Now you can begin to customize it for your purpose using an HTML editor. If you don't have a commercial editor, such as FrontPage, Expression Web, Dreamweaver, etc., then download Kompozer. It's free and should work just as well for you as the commercial products.

http://www.kompozer.net/download.php

That should get you started. Customizing your template should keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Duplicate


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

BeesNBunnies said:


> I'm in deep fertilizer here folks! I'm fairly computer literate....so I figured how hard could it be to build a web site. Famous last words huh? About all I've managed to build is a king size headache. I promised to make a web site for some friends of mine for their motel. Open mouth...insert foot. I did manage to buy the web page address through whois.com but that is as far as I've gotten.
> 
> In a nut shell what I need is someone to work with me to build a web page and teach me how to manage it. I will be delighted to compensate you for this! I don't need anything real complex.....just some nice pictures of the motel and and the general area, map/directions, an ability for folks to make reservations, post the restaurants menu, etc.
> 
> ...


 My advice is here http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php Yahoo Site Builder. It is a wonderful web authoring tool.

Now, as far as making reservations online? I'd just link to one of the online reservations services like Expedia or one of those, (be sure to sign up as an affiliate with them before you do that!). 

You can put a google map on the site that is interactive. I don't know how to do this personally, but I am sure you can find this information out at the google.com website.

Good luck and have fun with it.

donsgal


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

BeesNBunnies said:


> > just some nice pictures of the motel and and the general area
> 
> 
> Get out your digital camera, take lots of pics....pick some favorites.
> ...



For websites that need to be edited often, I really like wordpress.
It is a blog software, but the theme can be striped down to look like a web page.
Very easy to update, and administer.
There are 1000's of free themes at
http://themes.wordpress.net/
or you can create your own
http://www.yvoschaap.com/wpthemegen/

If you need hosting, I have a reseller account at iipanel. http://iipanel.net/
I can give you a free CPanel hosting package to park your domain
And practice your web design skills on a live server.
You would be welcome to stay until you are ready to upgrade to your very own hosting service.
I'll be around tomorrow evening to set it up, if you are interested


If you are ready to jump in with you own paid hosting today.
iipanel has been a great host for me, their hosting packages start at $3.95 a month.
http://asmallorange.com/ is another good host with very nice prices.
They also have a great community support forum, to help out with any problems.....a big plus.
There are many other hosting services out there...more than I could list.
be sure to check them carefully.




edit:


donsgal said:


> My advice is here http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php Yahoo Site Builder. It is a wonderful web authoring tool.


That is where I built my very first web page, many, many years ago.
A great tool for learning basic html!


----------



## BeesNBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

Thankyou for replies and p.m's! I will get back to ya'll at the beginning of next week. We have the San Antonio jeep club here at the hotel this week and I'm waitressing 3 meals a day, getting folks ice, water, coffee,answering phones, giving directions, extra towels etc. when I'm not waiting tables. If I don't collapse from heart failure before that, I'll catch up on my correspondence on Tuesday or Wednesday. Thankyou for your patience. Amanda

P.S. I did download the yahoo web page maker and it seems pretty straightforward. If I can squeeze in a moment in the next couple of days I'm going to play with it some. My main challenge right now is trying to find one specific piece of clip art. Someone years ago made the restaurants menu's with a smiling chili pepper on it. That has become their signature. Do ya'll know how many danged smiling chili peppers are on the web?!! :frypan:


----------

